

Ask HN: What about having a free pool of business ideas? - nctorn

What about if you get business ideas for free, that you could implement if you think there are some opportunities? 
In return you only need to give credit where the idea came from. Is this something you will use?
======
tank6b
Yes, we are planning in publishing a "doable" business idea once every two
weeks. With a lot of details like Business Model, Distribution, Technical
recommendations, etc.

Also we are deciding if we do a blog or a video podcast where we explain the
idea and also post the details in a document

What you think?

~~~
hyuuu
I would love to subscribe to that, regardless of format, heck, i'd even
subscribe to an old school mailing list :) how can I learn more?

